# Get the word out on Scofield



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

> Regional Aquatics Program Manager Paul Birdsey expressed concern about the apparent lack of compliance with the new regulations at Scofield Reservoir. He reminds anglers that the new regulations have been put in place to control the growing chub population. Birdsey said that conservation officers are finding a sizable percentage of anglers that don't seem to be aware of the regulations. Others apparently can't resist keeping more fish than the new regulations permit. Before fishing at Scofield, please read the Utah Fishing Guidebook and look at the new Scofield regulations under the section, Rules for Specific Waters.


This is unfortunate. While I think it would be good if the DWR post signs informing anglers of new regulation, people should be reading the guide book. Remember, ignorance will not get a person out of a ticket.

I also thik they should take the regs a step further for places with slot limits. I think they should restrict treble hooks. Like Grandpa D posted in another thread, fish mortality is high when they are deep hooked with a treble hook and people just rip it out because they don't know what they are doing or too cheap to buy new hooks and throw the bleeding fish back in the water. At least with a single barb hook, anglers could release fish more easily. There are ways to chuck goo with a single bard hook.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

What about trebles on crankbaits, spinners, etc.? It isn't just goo slingers that use trebles. Fishing kills fish. Even catch and release. I've had fish take a fly deep and bleed all over (even a barbless # 20 recently). The DWR will never restrict the type of hooks on a big water like strawberry, scofield, panguitch, etc. If they have this much trouble enforcing a slot, what makes you think making the regs more complex will help people comply?


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Idaho places hook restrictions on many waters, including resevoirs with success. Anyone who thinks Utah's fishing regs are too complicated have never read much on Idaho. Though there are times when a fish can take a fly/spinner deep, a majority of the time it is in the lip; the opposite can be said of bait. Trebels on lures can easily be swapped with single barb. One of the most effective trolling lures I have ever used has been a Triple Teaser which has a single barb. As far as making the regs complicated, how much more confusing would one additional sentence be. Enough tickets given out would drive people to compliance if they are unwilling or incapable of reading the guidebook.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> What about trebles on crankbaits, spinners, etc.? It isn't just goo slingers that use trebles. Fishing kills fish. Even catch and release. I've had fish take a fly deep and bleed all over (even a barbless # 20 recently).


ScottyP, you know that a single treble hook covered in PB will kill many more fish than even 3 treble hooks on a crank bait. No need to go to extremes to try and validate your opinions.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

It will take awhile for people to get used to the regulations. We are talking about a fishery that has been one of the most popular fishing destinations in Utah and educating that many people will take time. I know that many old-timers that have no idea about the slot. They might make one or two trips up there. Getting those people informed is difficult at best.

I also tend to agree with Scotty's post. The slot is there and that needs to be enforced first. Moving the regulations to treble hooks is just one more step eliminating the people from fishing. Scofield has been a popular fishing destination for decades and the slot limit is enough to drive people away. Pitting tackle types against one another does no good for the future of fishing. Just look at the division between archery, rifles and muzzleloaders in the hunting community. Reffering to fishermen as "bait chuckers" or "Artificial LLBeaners" isn't helping anyone.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Some don't obey the regs because they don't know; others don't obey the regs because they don't care. It might help both types if tri-fold brochures were distributed on-site explaining the regulations and why they're in place.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> Some don't obey the regs because they don't know; others don't obey the regs because they don't care. It might help both types if tri-fold brochures were distributed on-site explaining the regulations and why they're in place.


It would help as much if those triplicate forms the DWR officers carry were passed out more. You know, the ones that invite you to visit the local courtroom or send in a check if you can't make it. They could hand out a guide book with it, but no additional print media is needed than we already have.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope I didn't offend bait fishers with my post. Though I choose to not use bait (except for catfish) my young kids do. In all fairness, I didn't call anyone "Goo Chuckers", I just stated that there are some who chuck goo :wink: . My intent was to show that the DWR failed in part because a hook regulation should be enforced on any water where a particular portion of the fish population is trying to be protected for the purpose of controlling an invasive species. Why even have the slot limits if many of the fish intended to control the invasive species are going to die and even worse, go to waste.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I think signs would help. I know they are inexpensive to make and easy to instal. Its a shame people dont read more but sometimes I forget to read thinks. When I was there at ice off I wanted to fish the inflow at fish creek and the signs told me NOT TILL JULY. So I left. I think they could get one or two COs there on a Saturday and check people all along the east side. have the other one at the docks. I bet someone with a fat ticket would think about it next time they go there. This is unfortunate, thanks for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with the signage. Post up the same signs that you see at all the pull-outs at Strawberry. Everyone sees them, and if they choose to ignore them, have a CO hand out tickets. Word of mouth from several ticketed fisherman will do more than a change in the guidebooks.


----------



## Crawdads Revenge (May 31, 2008)

Pez Gallo said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > What about trebles on crankbaits, spinners, etc.? It isn't just goo slingers that use trebles. Fishing kills fish. Even catch and release. I've had fish take a fly deep and bleed all over (even a barbless # 20 recently).
> ...


Agreed. Every fish I've ever caught with a treble hook on any kind of artificial lure was in the mouth and very easy to remove (except for a carp that I snagged in the back once.)

Once at Willow Park Pond I saw a guy catching cat after cat on bait. He would just rip the hook out of each fish and throw it back. There was a pile of dead cats floating around his spot.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

There is no excuse for breaking the law. Step up patrols, give out a $100 fine for a first offense. If you still don't get the point and poach again, make it a $1000 fine and 3 days in jail. Right now there is very little enforcement, and the few tickets they are giving out are really not much of a deterrent. For now, people will continue to poach at Scofield and Strawberry because it is worth the risk to them. Sad, but true.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

He was doing that so the Pelicans and Commorants would try to eat them and die after they got stuck in their throat.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > What about trebles on crankbaits, spinners, etc.? It isn't just goo slingers that use trebles. Fishing kills fish. Even catch and release. I've had fish take a fly deep and bleed all over (even a barbless # 20 recently).
> ...


What extremes are you talking about?

Bottom line is that the DWR sees scofield as a 'family fishery' which is code for put and take. They put the slot on cutts and tigers to help control chubs, not to create trophy fish. That may be a side benefit but their main goal is to provide a fishery where people will continue to buy licenses so they can fish it and take home some nice rainbows.

They are not about to put gear restrictions in place there, strawberry, or any other large heavily stocked rainbow fishery in the state (i.e. panguitch, otter, piute). There are several lakes in Utah with gear restrictions like Idaho has but the main draw places like strawberry and scofield are too valuble to the division for them to drive traditional harvest minded anglers away from.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll just quickly comment that anglers are responsible to know the regulations. I never assume that a given water has the same restrictions this year as it did last year. Each season I take a look at the guide book for waters I know I will be fishing. Everyone who is caught breaking the rules should be cited for poaching, and ignorance is no excuse.



ScottyP said:


> ...the main draw places like strawberry and scofield are too valuble to the division for them to drive traditional harvest minded anglers away from.


I understand your point here ScottyP, but I disagree with it to a certain extent. My opinion is that few in our current system of management understand the economic value of a trophy fishery. Places like Henry's Lake are a considerable draw for resident and non-resident anglers alike. Why? Simply because people travel long distances and pay good money to catch trophy fish. Sportsmen even go to the extremes of traveling to Argentina, Chile, or New Zealand to seek opporunities at trophy fish.

I feel that in many areas of fish and wildlife management, Utah's system is seeking too much of a one size fits all approach. Sure, there need to be family fisheries managed for put-and-take. That being said, I can't think of a single Utah stillwater that has the type of forage base needed to produce trophy trout (by which I mean 24"+) which is managed as a trophy fishery. If there were a few, I think they would quickly become destination fisheries and be more than self supporting in terms of funding.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

It is going to take some time to get everyone up to speed on the new regs. There is a sign on the west side as you go down to the lake from the parking area that shows pictures of the various species of fish and explains the regs. I don't know if they have any more up there. I fished the reservoir twice last week. I was checked one time and saw a conservation officer checking on folks as I left the other day. I think the DWR is making a strong effort to make sure that the public gets the word.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think I agree with what has been said by nearly all here. We once saw some guys at the Berry a few years ago who had some nice "kokes" about 20" each. Boy, they sure looked like cutts to us, and to teh CO too. He wrote them up; one really does need to know the difference between a bow and a cutt at Scofield, to not know the difference of a cutt and a koke...well that is just stupidity IMHO. 
My quick read of the regs taught me:
-the slash under the throat does not necessarily make it a cut.
-bows always have the white tips on the lower fins
-cuts always have the orange-ish lower fins
-bows have many more of the dots/spots on the back
Here is the illustration from the guidebook just for a reminder for all of us:


----------

